# The Black Archer - Everything Begins Somewhere



## demajen (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi guys. This is the start of a story using a character I've been working on for some time (those of you who frequent the D&D rules boards will no doubt have heard me requesting help for an archer character). 

CLICK ME TO READ


----------



## demajen (Mar 12, 2002)

Comments, queries... anyone at all? Please....


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 12, 2002)

Well I did find the name kind of amusing as it's the name of a bad guy in the campaign I'm in. A demon that was masquerading as the wife of my character.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=99&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

If you're looking for comments you might want to post something of your story for the character in the story hour or repost the character and the concept. Though if that's all you have so far, then you might be better off posting it in the Rogue's Gallery Section. That's for characters only.

One other thing, if you are doing this for public accolade and praise, don't. Like with most things in the real world, only a handful of story hours are ever going to get much mass attention. My group's story hour which has been running for roughly a year and a half and is relatively popular (judging from the view counts) has gotten maybe 30-40 comments/questions or so over it's entire history. Do it because you want to and because you have a story you want to tell, not for fortune and glory.


----------

